# FiveMega / Nite for sale thread



## etc (Jan 17, 2017)

The search function reveals older threads. FiveMega told me that all sales are handled by "Nite", I cannot find his thread either. I am looking for a 102mm extension to make FiveMega "3P" body in "12P".


----------



## chillinn (Jan 17, 2017)

maybe this?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...nd-improved-FiveMega-Custom-built-18mm-bodies


----------



## etc (Jan 17, 2017)

I saw that. The thread is from 2012. is there a newer one?


----------



## chillinn (Jan 17, 2017)

That post is from Dec. 2012, and User Nite's last post was in Feb. 2013, so I don't believe there is a more recent sales thread by user Nite. Why not contact Nite directly with a pm?


----------



## etc (Jan 17, 2017)

Because his Inbox is full and does not accept any new messages.

It looks like they dropped out of the market, which is strange? No recent for sale threads since 2013, no regular PM checking, weird.


----------



## etc (Jan 17, 2017)

http://nitemods.com/


----------

